# Help with fast, quality, cheap care labels



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

OK, trying to find fast, cheap care labels that won't fade (is this possible?). Basically, I am ordering 1200 labels from lucky label, but I need to also replace the wash instructions since I would like the tshirts to be "hang dry" for durability. The problem is that I have Gildan t-shirts, with different sizes AND made in different countries, so it gets complicated.

Decided that the best way is to order the main brand label from Lucky which I can use in different t-shirts, and cheap care labels with all the breakdowns. I was thinking nwtag.com but somebody mentioned that theirs faded after two washes. Any other experience or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

And you don't want to use the original Gildan care label (minus top brand label) because it's a cheap printed label? Or...?


----------



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't want to use the original Gildan care label because it says "Machine wash warm, inside out with like colors. Only non-chorine bleach. Tumble dry medium. Do not iron. Do not dry clean"

After doing a wash test, noticed if hang dried instead of tumble dry, the t-shirt takes longer for the white fuss of the cotton to come thru the screen print. So would prefer: "Machine wash cold, gentle cycle, inside out with like colors....Hang dry. Do not iron on decoration..."


----------

